# [SOLVED] MSI all in one (Please move if in wrong place)



## Dblanchard1278

Hey guys

Sorry if this is in the wrong place but , how do you access the recovery partition to restore an MSI all in one pc? I'm tryou=ing to fix my friends daughters pc.

Thanks


----------



## dai

*Re: MSI all in one (Please move if in wrong place)*

see if this helps

check the faq

MSI USA ? Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Mainboard, Graphics and more


----------



## Dblanchard1278

*Re: MSI all in one (Please move if in wrong place)*

That link took me to some dynamic oc thing on a motherboard, I almost got the partition working but it kicked me out of the recovery program when I tryed to run the recovery thing to restore the pc back to the day it was first turned on. I got a copy of win 7 to install but I need to get the right copy on there and not one I installed with out cd key (This is the version I got with my laptop from Gateway) to see if the pc qould install an os.

I'm Gonna try removing the ram sticks and testing them with memtest, I wish this was a normal tower but it's an all in one with a monitore ,hdd.dvd all in one package and it uses laptop ram as memory. I can't really open the pc or find a model number on it, I'll keep you posted on my progress though.


----------



## Dblanchard1278

*Re: MSI all in one (Please move if in wrong place)*

Ok I got it working by useing the f3 key to access the recovery partition so this is solved


----------



## dai

glad you have it sorted


----------

